# It's late but... ECB pizza time!



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm going to have to make some rising crust Digiorno loaded pizza in the ECB (El Cheapo Brinkmann) tonight.. It's late but it's not that much more time to do on the smoker as in the oven. I Can fast track the ECB temps for 400° like an oven..
Get the charcoal and hickory going as I saute the sausage and mushrooms... Red pepper and onion..
HERE WE GO!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

Got the toppings ready and in as ECB got up to temp.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

Toppings are half red pepper
Some bratwurst.. cheddar beer.
Red onion
Baby bellas
And what came on the supreme.
Added pepper and garlic powder
Some hot sauce and extra sharp cheddar.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

Dang ! order is messed up..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

Anyway.. at 400 on the ECB


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

Night view Q 
Double layer foil.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

Should be 30 to 35 minutes of hickory smoke.. 
Go Lions!


----------



## lovethemeats (Nov 6, 2017)

Oh man. Smoky Pizza. That sure does look good before being cooked. Like to see the after shot.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

Lol  20 minutes so far.






I can shut it down now I think.. it's up to 415 now and that is all the higher I want it during the 30-40 minute bake .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

Looks good.. not ready though..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

Listening to the ball game old school.  .  .  .   Go Lions!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

This is good..  Monday night football good!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

Bunch of liquid even after I sauteed everything in advance.. Takes a while to get a good crust.


----------



## lovethemeats (Nov 6, 2017)

Still looks like one awesome pizza here.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

Loaded!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

BAAM! Leftover ECB pizza on the fly! Lunch and dinner day 2 !


----------



## natej (Nov 6, 2017)

That looks absolutely delish!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

natej said:


> That looks absolutely delish!


Thanks.. it's good smoked pizza.. :p

Lions are winning..


----------



## motocrash (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah man!I love brats,apple smoked some Johnsonvilles 2 days ago.
"LIKE"

Bill


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 7, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Yeah man!I love brats,apple smoked some Johnsonvilles 2 days ago.
> "LIKE"
> 
> Bill


We used to have or make baked apples. Nobody makes those anymore.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks awesome!  Do you deliver?


----------



## motocrash (Nov 7, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> We used to have or make baked apples. Nobody makes those anymore.


Winchester is a slowly dying apple farming community dating back to before the Revolutionary war.Hence me smoking A LOT with apple wood,beside loving the taste. I can literally drive down the road and pick up branches and this time of year the orchards trim their dead wood and pile it up roadside.Check this out,I live the next ridge west of Apple Pie Ridge Road and will be voting there today at the local High School,James Wood.White house foods,Apple blossom festival etc. are here.Super rich with history. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winchester,_Virginia

Hessian soldiers were known to walk to the high ridge north and west of town, where they could purchase and eat apple pies made by the Quakers. The ridge became affectionately known as Apple Pie Ridge. The Ridge Road built before 1751 leading north from town was renamed Apple Pie Ridge Road. The local farmers found booming business in feeding the Virginia Militia and fledgling volunteer American army.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 7, 2017)

lovethemeats said:


> Still looks like one awesome pizza here.


Smoking pizza totally works. :p


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 7, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Winchester is a slowly dying apple farming community dating back to before the Revolutionary war.Hence me smoking A LOT with apple wood,beside loving the taste. I can literally drive down the road and pick up branches and this time of year the orchards trim their dead wood and pile it up roadside.Check this out,I live the next ridge west of Apple Pie Ridge Road and will be voting there today at the local High School,James Wood.White house foods,Apple blossom festival etc. are here.Super rich with history. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winchester,_Virginia
> 
> Hessian soldiers were known to walk to the high ridge north and west of town, where they could purchase and eat apple pies made by the Quakers. The ridge became affectionately known as Apple Pie Ridge. The Ridge Road built before 1751 leading north from town was renamed Apple Pie Ridge Road. The local farmers found booming business in feeding the Virginia Militia and fledgling volunteer American army.


Wow! that's really neat.  you have history in your smoking veins .. lol


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 7, 2017)

Teriffic looking pizza. Need to put that on my to do list. Point


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 7, 2017)

GATOR240 said:


> Teriffic looking pizza. Need to put that on my to do list. Point



:D  pretty easy meal if you don't mind starting with a Digiorno


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 7, 2017)

Leftovers today smoked up the works microwave.


----------



## idahopz (Nov 7, 2017)

That looks delicious!


----------



## Alex Gustafson (Nov 13, 2017)

Looks amazing! Love making pizza but never tried smoking one, definitely going to try after seeing this


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)

Alex Gustafson said:


> Looks amazing! Love making pizza but never tried smoking one, definitely going to try after seeing this


Yeah.. good stuff if you can get the temp up to 380 to 420 range for the crust to cook good.. thanks :)


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 13, 2017)

Good looking pie Johhny!

I was lazy and bought a take-n-bake on Saturday and put it on the WSM to cook it. I was trying to figure out how to get it placed in and out of the smoker without tipping and spilling it or otherwise making a mess. I dug in my cabinet and forgot I had one of these perforated pizza pans. So  I pulled it out to see if it would fit, and WOUDNT YOU KNOW IT!  It was like it was MEANT to FIT! I haven't a clue what brand this one is.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Good looking pie Johhny!
> 
> I was lazy and bought a take-n-bake on Saturday and put it on the WSM to cook it. I was trying to figure out how to get it placed in and out of the smoker without tipping and spilling it or otherwise making a mess. I dug in my cabinet and forgot I had one of these perforated pizza pans. So  I pulled it out to see if it would fit, and WOUDNT YOU KNOW IT!  It was like it was MEANT to FIT! I haven't a clue what brand this one is.
> 
> ...


Oh sweet! That looks good. As long as you have a gap around the edges for heat to rise.. I been just using a couple layers of foil.. haha.. thanks


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)

Everyone kinda gives me a look when they see yellow cheddar on top.. but it works good for the extra tang..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)

This handle is on your WSM?

Or this is another smoker?


----------



## motocrash (Nov 13, 2017)

Looks like a Jimmy


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)

:cool:


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 13, 2017)

Yup. It's a mini build. That is the handle of the stockpot. The pizza from Figaros in the photo above comes in its own cardboard baking tray and would be difficult to remove and put on something else.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh.. it came fresh from the store? I don't remember ever buying one like that.. I get them frozen mostly..  Guess you have to just bend the cardboard carefully and try and slide then off.. lol  A smaller pan like that would be a good deflector plate


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 14, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> A smaller pan like that would be a good deflector plate



The tamale steamer pot that the smoker is built with comes with a diffuser pan just like that that fits down near the bottom. Yes. It works very well for that.

Now that I found this perf pizza pan fits like a glove, I have more experimenting to do- More PIZZAS!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 14, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> The tamale steamer pot that the smoker is built with comes with a diffuser pan just like that that fits down near the bottom. Yes. It works very well for that.
> 
> Now that I found this perf pan fits like a glove, I have more experimenting to do- More PIZZAS!



I have seen those pots yep.. Neat.
There is a William Sonoma cast iron pizza pan I like. Only problem is it won't fit on my smoker. It has a handle.


----------



## paolalormar (Nov 28, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Leftovers today smoked up the works microwave.
> 
> View attachment 343571


Your photos are just as gorgeous as a professional, tell me whether to use these http://fixthephoto.com/blog/retouch-tips/how-to-edit-food-photos.html
Unfortunately, I do not have much experience, I would like to hear your advice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 28, 2017)

P


paolalormar said:


> Your photos are just as gorgeous as a professional, tell me whether to use these http://fixthephoto.com/blog/retouch-tips/how-to-edit-food-photos.html
> Unfortunately, I do not have much experience, I would like to hear your advice. Thanks in advance!


I only use a very cheap phone camera for food pics. I just try to find the right light to place food in .


----------



## paolalormar (Nov 29, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> P
> 
> I only use a very cheap phone camera for food pics. I just try to find the right light to place food in .


Thanks for the answer! Is the right light maximally adjusted to the natural?


----------



## gulia3art (Dec 14, 2017)

paolalormar said:


> Your photos are just as gorgeous as a professional, tell me whether to use these http://fixthephoto.com/blog/retouch-tips/how-to-edit-food-photos.html
> Unfortunately, I do not have much experience, I would like to hear your advice. Thanks in advance!


Thank you for sharing. Really interesting tips. And I also found useful these free lightroom presets 
http://fixthephoto.com/free-lightroom-presets


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 22, 2018)

natej said:


> That looks absolutely delish!


Good idea. Gonna make another


----------



## GraceMaze (Sep 28, 2020)

Looks very tasty even without photocorrection! However,  with photoediting the subject looks better than it actually is. I read an interesting blog about photography and I want to share these tips with you. I think it might be helpful. You definitely should try it! Maybe one day you'll open your restaurant and a photo of this pizza will be on the menu


----------

